# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy in CNC >  Delta 3D Printer - DIY & hướng dẫn calibration

## ngocpham

Kính chào anh em trên diễn đàn, chúc năm 2017 nhiều sức khỏe và thành đạt.

Đầu năm có thời gian làm cái post về in ấn. Thread này mình sẽ chia sẻ file thiết kế Delta Printer này và hướng dẫn cách căn chỉnh nhanh nhất theo như mình học được

*Thiết kế:*
Do nhu cầu cần in một số mô hình để phục vụ mấy món ăn chơi nên mình cũng đầu tư mua 1 con mini Delta. Tại sao lại là Delta? vì thấy nó lạ về kiểu dáng, thiết kế, kiểu chuyển động, và để tìm hiểu thêm hệ tọa độ này.
Chỉ sau vài tuần là em cảm thấy chán em Delta này rồi, vì hành trình in quá nhỏ không đủ so với nhu cầu của mình. Nhưng trên thị trường lại ko tìm được máy Delta lớn hơn, vậy là mình phải cố tự làm lấy 1 con để phục vụ nhu cầu

Thông số kỹ thuật:
Kết cấu: Nhôm profile 30x60 (ve chai)
Chuyển động: ray THK SSR15
Chiều cao máy: 900 mm (không tính cuộn nhựa in nếu để lên trên)
Khối lượng: ~ 18 kg
Kích thước in: trụ đường kính 300mm, cao 300mm
Công suất: ~ 180 w (12V – 15A)
Tốc độ in: 20 – 100 mm/s
Chiều dày lớp in: 0.05 – 0.4 mm
Đường kính lỗ đùn nhựa: 0.3; 0.4; 0.5 mm (mặc định 0.4 mm)
Loại nhựa in: PLA hoặc ABS 1.75 mm
Điện áp nguồn: ~220V AC
Mạch điều khiển: Arduino Mega 2560
Giao thức in: từ thẻ nhớ SD, firmware Marlin

 

File 3D thiết kế kết cấu máy hoàn chỉnh (thiết kế dùng PowerShape 2012)
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B2...EgzWmstNldnVmM

Firmware Marlin nạp cho máy:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B2...zdlZ0pfWXdzQXc


*Hướng dẫn cách căn chỉnh*

Có rất nhiều hướng dẫn về việc hiệu chỉnh máy in Delta. Một số phương pháp thủ công không chính xác có thể làm chậm quá trình hiệu chỉnh và cho kết quả không được như mong đợi. Bài viết này mình sẽ chia sẻ cách hiệu chỉnh nhanh nhất theo như mình biết

===================
To be continue...

Tower Zero Level
...
Rod Length
...
Delta Radius
...

----------

biết tuốt, CKD, nhatson, solophan

----------


## biết tuốt

delta lợi thế in vật có chiều cao,
dự ớn 3d của tui cũng đang đắp chiếu , test hết cả rùi còn mỗi đoạn lên khung nữa mà nhác  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ngocpham

Ngoải ra mình cũng thấy tốc độ in của Delta nhanh hơn mấy loại khác, miễn là kết cấu đủ vững & mấy khớp cầu hoặc nam châm cần chính xác

----------


## vpopviet

Cho xin cái kinh phí về dữ án này

----------


## CKD

Theo quan điểm cá nhân thì. Nếu so sánh giữa mô hình catersian & delta thì:



- Delta chỉ tạo cảm giác linh hoạt. Ngoài ra ưu điểm thì rất mơ hồ (trong ứng dụng này).
- Delta chưa chắc đã cho không gian in tối ưu, cũng như chưa chắc đã in vật có chiều cao tốt. Vì để đảm bảo đầu in di chuyển tốt & chính xác thì chiều cao máy cũng phải cao hơn vật in tối thiểu phải hơn chiều đài link liên kết.
- Tốc độ in, theo nhận định của mình không phụ thuộc mấy vào cơ khí mà phụ thuộc vào tốc độ đùn nhựa cũng như tốt độ giải nhiệt lớp nhựa. 100mm/s thì cũng mới có 6000mm/min. Các giàn cơ bình thường đều đảm đương được.

Theo một số phân tích, lợi ích của máy in Delta không phải dựa trên tốc độ làm việc hay không gian in. Mà dựa trên sự run lắc của vật in khi in các chi tiết thanh mãnh mà dài (cao). Hay nói cách khác, phần lớn mô hình catersian đều dựa trên frame C hoặc H, khi đó vật in sẽ si chuyển theo chiều X hoặc Y hoặc cả X&Y (thường là vậy). Khi đó với vật in thanh mãnh mà dài (cao) thì có thể run động ở phần đỉnh, ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng in. Với delat thì không bị vấn đề này.
Nhưng nếu chỉ với lý do này thì mô hình gantry hoàn toàn đáp ứng được.

Một số ý kiến lại cho rằng, mô hình catersian thì các liên kết khá nặng nên hạn chế tốc độ, phần này thì mình cũng không đồng tình lắm nếu phân tích kỹ lực tác dụng lên các motor. Điểm hình là các motor trong mô hình catersian là X & Y chỉ di chuyển theo phương ngang & ít bị ảnh hưởng bỡi trọng lức. Trong khi mô hình delta thì các motor đều liên tục bị ảnh hưởng bởi trọng lực. Sức nặng của tất cả các chi tiết sẽ tác dụng liên tục đến motor.

Mặt khác, để delta di chuyển tốt & chính xác thì các tay link, liên kết (mắt trâu) cũng phải chính xác & không có độ rơ (anti backlash). Về yêu cầu này thì phần lớn là không tuyệt đối. Do đó.. thường thấy dùng lò xo khống chế độ rơ.

Tất nhiên delta còn được ứng dụng trong nhiều lĩnh vực khác. Tất nhiên ưu nhược điểm đều có cả. Do đó, tùy theo mục đích yêu cầu mà mô hình nào sẽ được sử dụng.


*** trên là vài suy nghĩ cá nhân về các mô hình dùng trong máy in 3D. Không biết theo ý các bạn là thế nào nhỉ?

----------

ngocpham

----------


## CKD

Góp phần làm phong phú hơn các kiểu truyền động.
Clip 3 trục này cũng rất "cầu kì" nhỉ  :Wink:

----------

Gamo

----------


## ngocpham

Tốc độ 100mm/s thực tế là của con máy cùi bắp của mình với mấy cái khớp mắt trâu có độ rơ lớn
Nếu có được các liên kết nam châm & đầu đùn tốt thì có thể đẩy tốc độ lên tới 350mm/s như Clip dưới




Con này cho chất lượng in đẹp & là mơ ước của mình

----------


## anhcos

Mình thấy làm máy in 3d đơn màu khá dễ, với trình xóa mù cnc chắc không khó.
Còn in đa màu phức tạp hơn thì chưa thấy bác nào show nên mua 1 con cho nhanh.

----------


## ngocpham

> Mình thấy làm máy in 3d đơn màu khá dễ, với trình xóa mù cnc chắc không khó.
> Còn in đa màu phức tạp hơn thì chưa thấy bác nào show nên mua 1 con cho nhanh.


Mình thấy có bác đã show ở thớt này và share cả firmware
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/76...-in-made-by-me

Thương mại thì thấy có rồi, bác search Google máy in 3D 16 màu, thấy giá 18~20T gì đó

----------

anhcos

----------


## Gamo

In màu hôm trước đi hội chợ thấy có chú VN nào đó bán, giá cũng rẻ

----------


## ngocpham

Mấy cái khớp nối gia công theo phương pháp 3D Printing. Theo lý thuyết có thể chịu được 100kg nhưng chưa có điều kiện test thử

----------

CKD

----------


## ngocpham

Báo cáo tình hình test cái khớp nối gia công theo phương pháp 3D Printing: tình hình là cái khớp nối mềm trục Y của con CNC router 02 spindles bị hư do quá tải, trong lúc cấp bách nên lấy khớp nối in ra để thay thế luôn. Kết quả thấy chạy cũng ổn định như clip







Khớp nối này in mất 02 hours/set, chi phí cũng rẻ & tiện lợi cho anh em có máy in 3D

P/s: Vẫn nợ anh em cách cân chỉnh con Delta

----------

